# Discontinued Snow Throwers for Cub Cadet XT2



## Randall Breeding (Oct 21, 2021)

Hello from Michigan! My first Post. I purchased and XT2 tractor in 2017 with a quick connect push blade for snow. Worked great until we had a couple big wet snows last year and the tractor just would not cut it. I hoped to buy a 3 stage snow thrower which was listed as part number 19A40024100. It is now discontinued and I can not get any information on anything else that will fit. 
Bought the heavier XT2 in order to have better attachment options later. very disappointed as the tractor is like new with less than 125 hours and no options available. Any Ideas?


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Cub Cadet is owned by MTD so I would suspect that you could find an MTD branded snow blower that would fit your Cub Cadet......Not sure but that might be why they discontinued the Cub Cadet model.....


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Howdy Randall, welcome to the tractor forum.

Have a look at the reviews of this snow blower. it does not do well in wet heavy snow.






42" 3 Stage Snow Blower Attachment | Cub Cadet US


Find parts and product manuals for your 42" 3 Stage Snow Blower Attachment. Free shipping on parts orders over $45.




www.cubcadet.com





You might give them a call at 1-800-269-6215 to see what they can do as regards an alternative snow blower for your tractor.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

I'm sure glad I don't need the "snow equipment" you Yankees need. Here's what I use and if it won't do the job, I just go back in the house and wait for 2PM. Don't get me wrong, I used to run some serious snow equipment when I lived in Silverthorne, Colorado like the other picture attached below. Come to think of it, that's exactly what inspired me to retire in MS... I don't even have to worry about triggering an avalanche with the leaf blower.


----------

